

The Internet Moon aims to put a new mark in Internet history - ethanra

This is an extremely, overly polished million-dollar-page that makes use of WebGL, HTML5 and CSS3.<p>Check this out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;theinternetmoon.com.<p>It was recently announced on reddit and 50 spots were taken so far.
======
ethanra
150 spots.
[https://twitter.com/theinternetmoon/status/61898432079593881...](https://twitter.com/theinternetmoon/status/618984320795938816)

------
echeese
I don't get it.

~~~
starshadowx2
I guess it's like a new version of this -
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

~~~
ethanra
Correct.

